# حارة



## djara

في تونس يباع البيض بالحارة والحارة تتكون من أربع بيضات. ونادرا ما تستعمل هذه الكلمة بهذا المعنى لأشياء أخرى غير   البيض (قنينات البيرة استثناء لهذه القاعدة). كما تستعمل في صيغة الجمع في عبارة "يهبط فيهم حيار" وهي تقال عن الشخص الذي تنهمر دموعه بأعداد  وافرة لما يبكي.
أما عن المعنى التقليدي لكلمة حارة بمعنى حي من أحياء المدينة فالاستعمال الوحيد عندنا هو "حارة اليهود" وهو تاريخيا الحي المخصص لليهود في المدن التونسية.

سؤال: هل تستعمل كلمة حارة بمعنى أربع وحدات في لهجتكم؟ هل لديكم فكرة عن أصل هذا المعنى؟


----------



## momai

لا,تستعمل فقط بمعنى الحي .بالمناسبة البيض يباع في سوريا بالطبق وهو بالعادة حوالي ال30 بيضة والبيرة تباع بالصندوق .


----------



## cherine

في مصر، حارة فقط تشير إلى شارع ضيِّق، والجمع حارَات.
البيض يُباع بالواحدة (تطلب العدد الذي تريد) أو بالكرتونة وأحجام الكراتين تختلف: هناك 6 و12 و24.


----------



## elroy

momai said:


> لا,تستعمل فقط بمعنى الحي .بالمناسبة البيض يباع في سوريا بالطبق وهو بالعادة حوالي ال30 بيضة والبيرة تباع بالصندوق .


 هكذا في فلسطين أيضًا ولكن طبق البيض يدعى كرتونة كما في مصر.


----------



## momai

djara said:


> سؤال: هل تستعمل كلمة حارة بمعنى أربع وحدات في لهجتكم؟ هل لديكم فكرة عن أصل هذا المعنى؟


تذكرت للتو أن الكلمة الفرنسية للحي هي Quartier
التي هي مشتقة من الربع والتي بدورها لها علاقة بطابع البناء الروماني القديم.ونظراً للتأثر التونسي بالفرنسية قد يكون هناك صلة مبطنة.أردت فقط سرد ما خطر لي لكن من المحتمل أن افتراضاتي أيضا لا أساس لها من الصحة


----------



## ahmedcowon

cherine said:


> في مصر، حارة فقط تشير إلى شارع ضيِّق، والجمع حارَات.
> البيض يُباع بالواحدة (تطلب العدد الذي تريد) أو بالكرتونة وأحجام الكراتين تختلف: هناك 6 و12 و24.



كلمة حارة تستخدم في الأساس بمصر لتعني المسار  المخصص لمرور سيارة واحدة فقط. على سبيل المثال، طريق مصر-اسكندرية الصحراوي مقسم إلى 4 حارات في كل اتجاه


----------



## djara

شكرا للجميع على مساهماتكم.
@momai
فكرة جميلة إلا أنها لا تستقيم لأسباب عديدة، أذكر منها: عدم تطابق المعنى (الربع مقابل أربعة)، عدم استعمال كلمة حارة في تونس بمعنى الحي (إلا لليهود)، استعارة الكلمات الفرنسية لا تتم بالتعريب وإنما عن طريق  transliteration


----------

